
Strict Haskell (-XStrict) has landed - timothyklim
https://github.com/ghc/ghc/commit/46a03fbec6a02761db079d1746532565f34c340f
======
timothyklim
>Justification and use-case starts at
[https://github.com/ghc/ghc/commit/46a03fbec6a02761db079d1746...](https://github.com/ghc/ghc/commit/46a03fbec6a02761db079d1746532565f34c340f#diff-02e7842997523ff8a5ad0312df2edfe2L12435)
if anyone was wondering.

